# Opinions regarding cleaning cement floor



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

...of my barn. I plan to remove all of the rubber mats soon and solarize them. I want to use bleach on the cement, but my DD thinks that it will react with dried urine (ammonia) and become poisonous and, maybe, knock me out. 'O'
So...what do you think and what would YOU recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

On a large scale operation like that she may be right. 

Would hot soapy water (general purpose cleaner like Mr Clean or its generic equivalent) and a scrub brush (attached to broom handle so you can stand up) wash followed by a cold water rinse work?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, ammonia + bleach is VERY dangerous. I wouldn't risk it personally, but then I get sick from the smell of bleach as is.

Would distilled vinegar do the trick? Or as Chevaux recommended, just soapy water. I have found old push brooms with short, stiff bristles work well for scrubbing.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> Yeah, ammonia + bleach is VERY dangerous. I wouldn't risk it personally, but then I get sick from the smell of bleach as is.
> 
> Would distilled vinegar do the trick? Or as Chevaux recommended, just soapy water. I have found old push brooms with short, stiff bristles work well for scrubbing.



I was going to say "White Vinegar" . . . then, rinse with water after it stops fizzing and you scrub off what you want to scrub.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

How big of an area are you cleaning?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Three stalls, 8 x 12, 12 x 12, and 12 x 16


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Get something like Simple Green from your local hardware or home store, it does a really good job of cleaning up stuff like this. You can dilute it down, wet the concrete, dump the solution on and scrub with a stiff brush on a long pole.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

If sanitizing is your main objective you need to use some sort of disinfectant. Vinegar is not, and I don't believe the regular Simple green is either. There is a product called Odo-ban. It is a disinfectant and has a power smell (good smell). It comes in gallon jugs and is used diluted. Mix accordingly, brush on the concrete, wait and rinse. Good luck.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

q horse said:


> If sanitizing is your main objective you need to use some sort of disinfectant. Vinegar is not, and I don't believe the regular Simple green is either. There is a product called Odo-ban. It is a disinfectant and has a power smell (good smell). It comes in gallon jugs and is used diluted. Mix accordingly, brush on the concrete, wait and rinse. Good luck.


Vinegar is actually a very good, safe, natural disinfectant and odor eliminator.


----------

